# Brave Girl/Woman Escapes Kidnappers After 8 Years



## MA-Caver (Sep 7, 2006)

This was on the yahoo site and I read about this brave young (now) woman who was kidnapped as a 10 yr. old child and after 8 years escaped her captor when he was distracted by a cell phone call. Story here: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060906/ap_on_re_eu/austria_missing_girl


> *By WILLIAM J. KOLE, Associated Press Writer Wed Sep 6, 3:06 PM ET*
> 
> VIENNA, Austria - The young Austrian woman imprisoned for 8 1/2 years in an underground cell "thought only of escape" during her entire ordeal, and once tried to jump out of her captor's car, she told a magazine and a newspaper in interviews published Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Fact that the guy killed himself may not be justice enough since he isn't around to explain exactly why he held on to this girl for so long. But at least there's one less scumbag in the world.

The courage and strength of this girl is without question one of the greatest I've read/heard about in years. That she held on and sought escape continually speaks of her mind-set not to give in. Undoubtedly she'll need therapy to help get over painful memories. But as the article states she has managed the transition to freedom smoothly. This is probably because she fought for it for so long. 
One part I found sad was how she "tried in vain to catch people's eyes while her kidnapper boldly took her shopping..." and how no-one would look at her or recognize her. That didn't deter her to keep trying to escape until that great day where she managed to accomplish her goal. 
I wish her well in her future. Hope that the media will leave her well enough alone after the furor and the hype has died down.

Photos: Natascha Kampusch at 10 yrs. old and now 18 (magazine cover) and the kidnapper Wolfgang Priklopil


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Fact that the guy killed himself may not be justice enough since he isn't around to explain exactly why he held on to this girl for so long.



I think that maybe the press is showing a bit of self restraint. And I applaud them for it if they are. I can imagine a reason why this guy would hold her for so long. But if it is true, she would be very shamed by the knowledge getting out even though it was not her fault.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

*Good for her*.  I am happy that she got away.  I just cannot believe that someone could be so cruel and uncaring and do this to another human. (even though I know this is a reality)  Fortunately he has removed himself from the gene pool. (even though his punishment was surely not severe enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I just hope she can pick up the pieces of her life and reunite with family and enjoy her freedom!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 7, 2006)

Disgusting coward threw himself in front of a train.  He has stolen half of this girl's youth, and traumatized her constantly through her formative years.  May she have the strength to reintegrate into society gracefully.  

When I first heard this story, I cannot describe the rage that welled up inside of me, yearning to physically punish that beast.  His cowardice digusts me completely.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 7, 2006)

I think it's wonderful that she finally got away... I do feel sorry for the person driving the train, even though Priklopil deserved death - although a good long time in prison first to think about what he did would have been better.  Still, society no longer has to pay for his incarceration or trial.

I just hope that Ms. Kampusch can get over her experience sooner, rather than later... but what a horrid way to grow up.  My thoughts are with her, and my respect for her actions in never giving up.  :asian:


----------



## matt.m (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh gee, I am glad she is away from the captor.  Once in Haiti we uncovered a sweat shop where a bunch of kids 4-8 were working.  The Marines did a good thing that day, we shut that mother ****er down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love when mean and stupid people disagree.  It made my day,  I just cannot tolerate people like this man and other's I had run into oversees.

This jerk killing himself was him taking the easy way out.  I feel so sorry for this girl.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 8, 2006)

me to. Adn the poor woman probably was sexually/physically abused the entire time and doesn't want the public to know. This story makes me feel sick


----------



## searcher (Sep 10, 2006)

Saw it on the news the other day.   It is just another example of where our society has went to and why we need to protect our own.


----------

